# Tabby or bengal?



## Jenny4321 (Apr 3, 2021)

i a, trying to tell if a stray cat coming around is a marbled tabby or a
Bangal. Can I post pictures here?



This is the stray. She’s been coming around for a month. runs off when
I approach. Eats well


----------



## BobBengal (May 6, 2018)

I have one Bengal but am not an expert. My guess, a non Bengal mix, doesn't like a Bengal head/face to me.


----------



## Jenny4321 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks. Guess he/she is a very pretty tabby.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi! My guess is a marbled DSH


----------



## pnr (Apr 11, 2021)

It looks like a tabby because it has an M marking on it's head. Also I read that tabby is a cat's markings and not a breed of cat.


----------



## BobBengal (May 6, 2018)

Right, but Bengals can have the M too.


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

That is a mackerel or marbled tabby. Not a Bengal. A Bengal has more tiger looking stripes and is very unique looking. this is a Bengal cat breed.
this one is a cat with mackerel tabby markings. this is a cat with marble tabby markings.
Hope this helps. It can get confusing.


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

I meant that Bengals have leopard like spots, not tiger stripes like the mackerel coat.. My bad.


----------



## Jenny4321 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks, you are 100% correct. Never knew tabbies got so fancy! He was a stray who returned home.


----------



## BobBengal (May 6, 2018)

@MaumauTigerlily thanks for the photos. If you look at the top right corner of your post there are 3 vertical dots, if you click that you can edit your post.

Bengals can be confusing, so many patterns and colors.


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Jenny4321 said:


> Thanks, you are 100% correct. Never knew tabbies got so fancy! He was a stray who returned home.


Aw well I'm glad he found his home, that's good. Yea I had actually not even seen a marble cat before.


----------

